# CIF want €9bn from Govt to improve housing



## webtax (16 Aug 2008)

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/builders-seek-83649bn-state-boost-1456935.html

Where does Tom Parlon get off? First, they want the government to put a new generation of FTB's up to their necks in debt with a state guarantee for new mortgages and now this.

The housing industry have lobbied against tougher housing regulations and the use of timber frame housing for years. They built very poor quality housing and sold it on at massive profits and now they want the taxpayers to give them handouts to fix the problem. 

Capitalism was fine for them in the boom years but now that the futures not so rosy they want the taxpayer to bail them out!


----------



## starlite68 (16 Aug 2008)

Parlon has some neck alright.


----------



## Jethro Tull (16 Aug 2008)

starlite68 said:


> Parlon has some neck alright.


 
Thats putting it mildly.

The only sollace is that his rants are getting even more idiotic every month and I also think fewer and fewer people re even listening to him. 

You have to wonder how the PDs failed with such visionaries in the party


----------



## GeneralZod (17 Aug 2008)

According to this [broken link removed] will be required on all sales after 1st January 2009.

They'll get plenty of work out of that without the Government having to waste €9 billion of taxpayers money on a subsidy to a bloated and unproductive sector of the economy.


----------



## joejoe (17 Aug 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> According to this [broken link removed] will be required on all sales after 1st January 2009.
> 
> They'll get plenty of work out of that without the Government having to waste €9 billion of taxpayers money on a subsidy to a bloated and unproductive sector of the economy.


 
I hear many people calling the construction sector unproductive, how is the sector unproductive and why? To my mind I would have though that over the last 10years is was the most productive sector in Ireland (productive to a fault)

Joejoe


----------



## webtax (17 Aug 2008)

joejoe said:


> I hear many people calling the construction sector unproductive, how is the sector unproductive and why?



Unproductive in the sense that it contributes nothing to the wealth of the country through exporting goods and services.


----------



## Chopper1971 (17 Aug 2008)

Agree with all of the above re. Tom Parlon.

He is a joke. its a pity, as the CIF deserve better representation at that level. His arguments are a joke.


----------



## joejoe (21 Aug 2008)

webtax said:


> Unproductive in the sense that it contributes nothing to the wealth of the country through exporting goods and services.


 
Its certainly exporting trades people 

Joejoe


----------



## Raskolnikov (2 Sep 2008)

I have an idea how Tom Parlon can instantly increase demand and offload the excess inventory.

[broken link removed]

"This confirms that, despite the negative media coverage surrounding the UK housing market, *if house prices meet affordable levels then people are more than ready to buy*.

Buyers need confidence to make a commitment to property and this confidence has frankly been eroded with the recent speculation about the credit crunch, banks reducing their mortgage products and the government suspending their funding of the co-ownership scheme."

Now, where's my consultancy fee?


----------



## ccbkd (2 Sep 2008)

Raskolnikov said:


> I have an idea how Tom Parlon can instantly increase demand and offload the excess inventory.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
Yes I caught this on the news last Night also, I assumed that the Builder must have got the land pretty cheap some years ago if he could make such a dramatic drop in price, food for thought I reckon for our own struggling Developer... I think its time we started to see this or else a wholesale collapse of one of the big ones that is if their Bank buddies keep propping them up, come up on pull the plug or drop the price!!


----------



## Jethro Tull (3 Sep 2008)

ccbkd said:


> Yes I caught this on the news last Night also, I assumed that the Builder must have got the land pretty cheap some years ago if he could make such a dramatic drop in price, food for thought I reckon for our own struggling Developer... I think its time we started to see this or else a wholesale collapse of one of the big ones that is if their Bank buddies keep propping them up, come up on pull the plug or drop the price!!


 
http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?t=12956

on another note Parlon was on the RTE news last night whinging that banks should cut borrowers some slack and not for the first time hinted that the government should provide finance to banks to lend at reduced rates to borrowers

Maybe his members should cut borrowers/FTBs a bit of slack and drop prices?


----------



## Complainer (9 Sep 2008)

Looks like Cowen is planning to bail out the builders again....

See http://www.tribune.ie/news/article/2008/sep/07/cowen-plans-dig-out-to-help-low-income-earners-buy/


----------



## Sunny (10 Sep 2008)

Jethro Tull said:


> http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?t=12956
> 
> on another note Parlon was on the RTE news last night whinging that banks should cut borrowers some slack and not for the first time hinted that the government should provide finance to banks to lend at reduced rates to borrowers
> 
> Maybe his members should cut borrowers/FTBs a bit of slack and drop prices?


 
Couldn't agree more. If the Government announce that they doing what they are doing in the UK with regard to buying mortgages from banks so they have money to lend to FTBs, it will be proof that this country is being run by complete idiots. I think any idea coming from Tom Parlon should automatically be put in 'NEVER TO SEE LIGHT OF DAY' file.


----------



## ccbkd (10 Sep 2008)

Tom parlon wants a kick up the ****


----------



## Complainer (10 Sep 2008)

There is no evidence at all that FF are close to the builders;

[broken link removed]


----------



## Jethro Tull (11 Sep 2008)

Parlon Watch


----------

